# RMS - Ramelius Resources



## Baggy (7 August 2006)

Anyone got any thoughts on this one.Ann this morning 10,000 ounces of gold more than expected.


----------



## tech/a (20 November 2006)

*RMS*

In pre open pending news 
Heavy buying side.

Any info around on this?


----------



## nizar (20 November 2006)

*Re: RMS*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> In pre open pending news
> Heavy buying side.
> 
> Any info around on this?




chart looks beautiful, strong stage 2.
Oh do you mean fundamental info?
I thought that didnt matter, and u just trade watever is moving..!


----------



## tech/a (20 November 2006)

*Re: RMS*

Well currently its not moving at all.

Often you can get an idea of the strength of a quick move by the volume build up. But in this case it seems disappointing.

Just wondered why it was in suspension.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (4 May 2007)

Now that is an amazing announcement! 48m @ 154g/t gold...

I can not believe the grades.

Long projections can be decieving, but it looks like it's in a relatively coherent zone, did anyone get on pre the trading halt?


----------



## Sean K (4 May 2007)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Now that is an amazing announcement! 48m @ 154g/t gold...
> 
> I can not believe the grades.
> 
> Long projections can be decieving, but it looks like it's in a relatively coherent zone, did anyone get on pre the trading halt?



 Extraodinary. And how about 1m @ 1783 g/t, or 1.8 kg/t equiv! Never seen anything like it. Must be an error. LOL. Up 60% is probably justifiable.


----------



## chops_a_must (4 May 2007)

kennas said:


> Extraodinary. And how about 1m @ 1783 g/t, or 1.8 kg/t equiv! Never seen anything like it. Must be an error. LOL. Up 60% is probably justifiable.




Must have drilled another Golden Eagle accidentally. Lol!

Will be interesting to see further drill results. One for the watchlist certainly.

But Coolgardie tends to come up with some pretty big nuggety finds... so you wonder if the drill actually did catch a number of these. Unreal none the less.


----------



## trader (6 May 2007)

This could be a $10 a share company, they seem to have enough money to
start minning and if these grades are right they will have no trouble to get
money in the bank so that they can expand. Their cash cost must be very
low as compared to others. Also only about a 100 million shares. 
Would not surprise to see it go above $2 on monday.


----------



## Punter (6 May 2007)

trader said:


> This could be a $10 a share company, they seem to have enough money to
> start minning and if these grades are right they will have no trouble to get
> money in the bank so that they can expand. Their cash cost must be very
> low as compared to others. Also only about a 100 million shares.
> Would not surprise to see it go above $2 on monday.




I'm puzzled why you didn't get pulled up for that $10/share ramp($1bn mkt cap???). I mean a quick glance it looks there must be some kind of error/its an isolated hit, as their other hits were just normal/standard. at the end of the day it will be valued for the overall resource "gold equivalent ounces", how much are they looking at? To justify $10, you need about 5million ounces at least.


----------



## Joe Blow (6 May 2007)

trader said:


> This could be a $10 a share company, they seem to have enough money to
> start minning and if these grades are right they will have no trouble to get
> money in the bank so that they can expand. Their cash cost must be very
> low as compared to others. Also only about a 100 million shares.
> Would not surprise to see it go above $2 on monday.




Trader, Punter is correct. Price targets must be backed up by some kind of analysis so others can see your reasoning. If you are going to say RMS is potentially a $1 billion company you are going to need to explain in detail why you believe that to be the case.


----------



## daaussie (7 May 2007)

Today was a quick purchase of shares from 1.30 to high of 1.66. I bought at 1.55 but then it dropped later to 1.45. Should I hold? or sell?


----------



## disarray (9 May 2007)

the share price is in virgin territory so who knows what is going to happen. they have literally struck gold and the market is trying to decide what its worth. from the $1 open to the $1.66 spike to the 1.25 - 1.50 2 day range its going to chaotic for you daaussie. while the moving averages have been blown out of the water the volume and relative strength look good. it might be worth setting up a protective stop somewhere high or a drop down to the $1 breakout will nail you to the wall, but for better or worse you are in for a ride i think. i wouldn't touch this stock with a barge pole at the moment 

as a side note there has been a flow on to AAR which is right next door to the RMS site. they have turned around for another look at the deposit they have just finished assaying and is connected to the RMS one. AAR was issued a speeding ticket the other day and they blamed the RMS news - they are down a bit the last 2 days but looks like its getting ready to test 8.01c resistance. a break through would be sweet given the fact its blue sky, reasonable chart and solid fundamentals.


----------



## Baggy (10 May 2007)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Now that is an amazing announcement! 48m @ 154g/t gold...
> 
> I can not believe the grades.
> 
> Long projections can be decieving, but it looks like it's in a relatively coherent zone, did anyone get on pre the trading halt?




I got onto this one last August at 0.20 it justifies the wait and now I am laughing all the way no matter if it goes up or down from here, but I think it will cease at 2.30 midway next week. Baggy


----------



## Baggy (16 July 2007)

RMS has just requested a trading halt. Hopefully its up up and away this time and might also have some impact on AAR sp as well. Baggy


----------



## black panther (18 July 2007)

Hey Guys,

I am new to ASF, have not had much experience with the share market.
I was just wondering whether anyone knows why RMS has had a trading halt and when it is expected to re open?

Thanks 
BP


----------



## TheAbyss (18 July 2007)

Announcement out


HIGHLIGHTS
Wattle Dam Gold Mine Evaluation Drilling
• Visible Gold identified in drill holes WDRC249; WDRC289 and
WDRC290 at depth over a strike length of approximately 50 metres
and adjacent to hole WDRC226 which intersected 48 metres at 154g/t
gold from 148 metres depth.
• Diamond drilling program scheduled.
• Analytical results pending.
Corporate
• Maiden Dividend to be fully franked.
• Record Date for free Bonus Options is 3 August 2007.
• Return of Capital pending receipt of ATO class ruling.


----------



## powerkoala (18 July 2007)

guess nobody following this SP,
nice news today, confirming there is gold in wattle dam.
still waiting for 7.5c return from ATO 
and currently up around 20%.
good luck to all holders.
i am still holding too


----------



## Mazrox (18 July 2007)

Hi PK

I am!! I bought this as a VERY new investor back at the end of October 2006 at about 36c. It has to be my favourite stock!   

I sold off my initial investment and took a bit of profit when the first big announcement came out, so what I have left is free-carried. I just watch it grow now!

I think you could say I hit a 6 with this one...

Maz


----------



## powerkoala (30 July 2007)

can someone please help me?
if i buy today, will i still be eligible for bonus options and capital return?
thanks


----------



## Mazrox (30 July 2007)

I'm fairly new at this, PK, but my understanding would be yes. You buy today on T+3, settle Thursday 2nd, Record date is Fri 3rd, so you'd be OK.

Maz


----------



## emu2 (30 July 2007)

This little "Beutty" has become best punt for for the year & I reckon it's only just begun. I think it could also go into bottom drawer.


----------



## Sean K (24 August 2007)

Holy cow, check out the gold grades on a couple of the intersections on the ann out.  

In preopen with a match at 1.80, last price 1.30.  

(not holding)

Would have to seriously look at it after the dust settles though.


----------



## powerkoala (24 August 2007)

kennas said:


> Holy cow, check out the gold grades on a couple of the intersections on the ann out.
> 
> In preopen with a match at 1.80, last price 1.30.
> 
> ...




was holding on the second hype.
nice profit.
didn't believe they found MORE gold now.
should have bought again before.
now miss the third hype.
this SP is a crazy ride, isn't it?


----------



## pauldoohan1 (19 November 2007)

Would anybody like to give an update on how this stock is travelling?  I'm considering grabbing some but they havent done alot for awhile and nobody seems to be discussing them anymore.


----------



## E-Man (22 November 2007)

I’m waiting for next weeks AGM (Wed, 28 Nov 2007).  
Hopefully management can provide some extra updates on Wattle Dam.


----------



## pauldoohan1 (28 November 2007)

WTF!  The announcment was good, whats with the 30cent drop? Am I reading the same announcment that everybody else is or have I been given some sort of Bizarro announcment?


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 November 2007)

The initial resource was pretty small and with the amazing grades previously recorded I suppose many of the people hoping for a big resource to unload their shares have cut their losses and will buy back in once the next upgrade draws nearer. RMS will still be a significant gold producer, you just can't expect short term players to hold all their shares, they're looking for quick returns.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 November 2007)

Also if you like high gold grades and are waiting for a company with a resource to announce, have a look at SBS - OK they're not in Australia, but there are some outstanding results (see my post earlier today), no one else has read it!


----------



## So_Cynical (28 November 2007)

Yep anyway u look at it 83.200 ounces just ain't much of a resource.

http://www.rameliusresources.com.au/parts/20071128_Initial_Resource_for_Wattle_Dam.pdf

Maybe good value at 1.25 or less...i like a good entry.:dunno:


----------



## pauldoohan1 (30 November 2007)

$1:12  ahhhhhh make it stop make it stop.  Maybe the power of positive thinking will make the resource bigger.........pleeeeeease!  Pffffft that didnt work.


----------



## pauldoohan1 (30 November 2007)

Ahhh it worked it actually worked, new announcment saying resource is underestimated.  hehehehheh maybe I can use my power bring world peace or a bottle of Turkey


----------



## Miner (19 March 2008)

Any prediction with recent high grade gold discovery immediately after the rights issued in Canada!
Was there any connection or just coincidence.

What the experts say /

Regards


----------



## pauldoohan1 (11 April 2008)

Happy with the way things are going at the moment, plenty of information coming from the company and plenty of reason to continue to hold. I'm running at a loss at the moment but these ones where always going to be a bottem draw investment.  Future is looking good.


----------



## Miner (1 June 2008)

any one could advise if RMS is a buy at 90 cents now even it is XB

Regards


Miner

DYOR as I underxtood RMS is a good investment but SP is very stagnant


----------



## baja (28 August 2008)

Miner said:


> any one could advise if RMS is a buy at 90 cents now even it is XB
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...




how much lower is this going to go? Taking an absolute battering. Down to $0.61 today, even after an announcement of another super high grade gold intersection outside the current mine plan at Wattle Dam in W.A.


----------



## Whiskers (28 August 2008)

baja said:


> how much lower is this going to go? Taking an absolute battering. Down to $0.61 today, even after an announcement of another super high grade gold intersection outside the current mine plan at Wattle Dam in W.A.




I liked it last year, but wasn't watching close enough and missed it when it went balistic.

But, I'm watching it again now. If it behaves how I think it should, I'll tell you when it's bottomed.


----------



## kirtdog (28 November 2008)

Whiskers said:


> I liked it last year, but wasn't watching close enough and missed it when it went balistic.
> 
> But, I'm watching it again now. If it behaves how I think it should, I'll tell you when it's bottomed.




surely it cant go much lower what do you think?? i'll be watching this one...  has had a bad year i think according to the balance sheet...? floating around 0.45 now... has it bottomed?? And how many projects have they got to go is there much gold left to mine??


----------



## sinner (28 November 2008)

AGM was 330pm today.

Have a listen

http://www.brr.com.au/event/54135

RMS always said they were low risk, low cost, which is why I've stuck with them even though they don't seem to benefit from the sentiment that players like SBM or even MUN get. They've got their own facilities and imo a good knowledge base.

EDIT: Hey Kennas, give us some chart lovin and your usual run down please!


----------



## Miner (28 November 2008)

sinner said:


> AGM was 330pm today.
> 
> Have a listen
> 
> ...




I join your call to Kennas requesting if he can  provide some of his chart and commentary . I heard the board room radio speeches - sounded really good and the confidence even at this time.

Hope it will be another newcrest


----------



## Sean K (1 December 2008)

Hi guys, I don't follow this one, but just chart wise, still looks ordinary. Potentially a bottom at 40c I suppose, which is long term support back around late 06, early 07. Maybe a little double bottom there. Still goin down until a higher low and high is made. In the short term, those red lines need to be broken to indicate any potential upward movement.


----------



## Miner (1 December 2008)

kennas said:


> Hi guys, I don't follow this one, but just chart wise, still looks ordinary. Potentially a bottom at 40c I suppose, which is long term support back around late 06, early 07. Maybe a little double bottom there. Still goin down until a higher low and high is made. In the short term, those red lines need to be broken to indicate any potential upward movement.




Thanks a lot Kennas for your assistance and  putting the chart for RMS.

Regards
PS: The world is a wonderful place for all of us to live and to add few words just to avoid the message is too short


----------



## Johno (27 January 2009)

Has anyone got any news on this one? I heard their latest meeting online and like what i heard. The charts are looking good for a rebound of the support of 56c. With gold up over the weekend and the dow looking like it could make a turn for the better, this price looks like a good entry point to me...

Any ideas?


----------



## Johno (28 January 2009)

Up 30% in two days with a what should be a great quarterly to come before friday. This one is worth a look.


----------



## sinner (29 January 2009)

Down 9% from yesterday even on a pretty optimistic ann today?

http://www.rameliusresources.com.au...Final cut back to yield higher grade gold.pdf


----------



## Johno (29 January 2009)

Sinner, id say the chart has simply taken over here. It hit its resistance and went straight back down just like the doctor orederd. Its already hit support at 63c or so and is on the way back up to 72c I beleive.


----------



## sinner (29 January 2009)

kennas said:


> Hi guys, I don't follow this one, but just chart wise, still looks ordinary. Potentially a bottom at 40c I suppose, which is long term support back around late 06, early 07. Maybe a little double bottom there. Still goin down until a higher low and high is made. In the short term, those red lines need to be broken to indicate any potential upward movement.




Will try to fill kennas' shoes here.

I have moved kennas trendline up a few notches now the previous one was broken thanks to support from POG. As you can see, there is still massive technical damage to the chart from what (imo) is a cyclical low on gold miners. Have included a long term directional movement indicator to support this opinion.

The technical damage will need to be fought through with consistent support from POG, or continued downward strength on AUD and some good reporting on the part of the company.

I have also included the bollinger bands as they seem to fit rather consistently with S/R and trendlines (you can substitute the 20MA for the middle boll band). We are clearly at a crucial point on the chart here, having already hit the top of the boll band on low year-end volume, there will need to be steady interest in this stock to change the trend.


----------



## Sean K (30 January 2009)

Sinner, I'm not sure if I'd move the down trend line up just yet. It's more the horizontal resistance that stopped it, as was mentioned, around about 75-80c. It could have made a higher low now, but all relies on the 75-80 ish mark I think. Interesting to note a bit of a long term inverse H&S happening there, with a target of about $1.10 ish on the break through. Doesn't look so clear on a short term chart. That new support at 55 looks important now to continued upward momentum. kennas


----------



## sinner (11 February 2009)

Light volume, bearish price action. Still lower highs.

Looking for the price to hold here, after touching the 50MA at 0.56 with 100MA just underneath.

Break below 0.52 will be an exit signal at a small profit by my strategy. A shame because RMS is one of my favs!

Very surprised to see selling continue today.

Any opinions?


----------



## sinner (13 February 2009)

Unhappy with the continued selling today.

Decided to exit my RMS position at a +30% profit and returned the capital to another gold play I like.

Still holding a nice chunk of RMSOC (June 2010, strike price $1.50) bought on the cheap, happy to keep these as a long term exposure.


----------



## Johno (19 February 2009)

RMS had a great day today...up 10%. It just needed to hit the bottom of that channel a few times between 56 and 72c. Its broken out of a smaller channel its been trading in for the last week or so between 56 and 62c.

Its headed back up to 72c now IMO. I almost sold as well at a loss because it had a bit of a correction back that bottom band and stayed there. Its going up from here though I reckon. There is also an inverted head and shoulders pattern in the chart going back to around September. Also that announcement on production could be happening any time now as they must be getting close to finishing pulling out that high grade at Wattle Dam.


----------



## Johno (19 February 2009)

Also notice the massive volume today? The most recent high its had in volume was 1 million traded and when that happened it went from 56 to 72c in two days.

Yesterday the volume was a whopping 2.8 million. OBV has spiked up in a big way, and RSI is about halfway at 50 giving us plenty of room to move. A full candle on yesterday's trading indicates a strong buy which should carry on into today's trading. If ever it was going for a run it will be now. Its headed to at least 72c in the coming day or two IMO.


----------



## sinner (22 February 2009)

Johno said:


> Also notice the massive volume today? The most recent high its had in volume was 1 million traded and when that happened it went from 56 to 72c in two days.
> 
> Yesterday the volume was a whopping 2.8 million. OBV has spiked up in a big way, and RSI is about halfway at 50 giving us plenty of room to move. A full candle on yesterday's trading indicates a strong buy which should carry on into today's trading. If ever it was going for a run it will be now. Its headed to at least 72c in the coming day or two IMO.




Hi guys,

Wow I have written a lot of posts today! This will be my last one probably so bear with me.

Just to mess with you a little Johno, didn't you already say 63c was support and on it's way back up to 72c from there a couple of weeks ago? :

Anyway, no chart from me on this one today. The technical situation remains pretty much unchanged.

Instead I will link you this "Investor Presentation" which is a 3.5mb PDF file. Worth a read if you are looking to get in or just some bullish fundamental confirmation.

http://www.rameliusresources.com.au...X RELEASES/20090220 Investor Presentation.pdf

I have said it before and will say it again. I like RMS! They don't move up and down with gold as much as I'd like, but this is mostly due to their conservative nature when it comes to reporting.

As we can see the latest resource base upgrade for Wattle Dam is already 50% increase on what it was conservatively placed at in 2008. 

Their cost estimates for Wattle Dam are less than 400USD/oz and the other numbers for this mine are also fundamentally bullish imho, but I will let interested parties read and make their own minds up.


----------



## Johno (23 February 2009)

Hahaha yea Sinner....my charting is a work in progress!!! I tend to jump the gun a bit before the trend has been set in stone (if thats even possible?)

But yea, read that report and liked what I read a lot. These guys are ON TRACK.


----------



## inenigma (24 February 2009)

I've only just found RMS (popped up in one of my scans last week) and they look very good to me.....  16mil cash, no debt......  Definite going concern.


----------



## baja (31 July 2009)

so ramelius are in the process of a takeover offer for Diro, does that mean they are in a trading halt? How do I find out when I can buy shares again? I got rejected this morning.


----------



## SilverRanger (2 August 2009)

will wait and see what the Dioro board say about the offer 

baja you were most likely rejected for other reasons, all the stocks involved (RMS, DIO and AVO) were trading on Friday


----------



## derty (3 December 2009)

Well RMS have managed to mop up 33.78% of DIO and have again extended the offer. This time to 21st Dec. The uptake has slowed, but they have collected much more of DIO that I expected. 

The first batch of ore from the Wattle Dam development has been processed. So far 4485 tonnes of ore has been processed from the 13000 tonne parcel. The milled grade was a very healthy 27.4g/t and yielded just 3495oz (just under $5M worth). 

It should be noted that this is the development ore taken from setting up the mine. It will be interesting to see if these grades continue once they they start pulling out the bigger tonnages from the stopes.   

The share price has rebounded well with the commencement of mining, nice volumes there too.


----------



## Nicks (7 January 2010)

I like RMS.

No Debt and continually increasing grades and strong actual gold sales.

All of this with Gold price continually going up.

I think that while the share price has had some modest gains recently, it has yet to make a strong move upward to reflect the improved position.

----------------------------------------------------------

6 January 2010
For Immediate Release
RECORD WATTLE DAM PRODUCTION
Ramelius Resources Limited (ASX Code: RMS) is pleased to provide the
following update in respect to its operating and corporate activities:
Highlights
• Record Wattle Dam production of 19,970 oz gold @ 40.88g/t
• Gold sales of A$19.9 million in the month of December 2009
• Stoping of high grade Wattle Dam underground ore has
commenced
• Cash and gold on hand of A$27.2 million ‐ with no debt
• Ramelius currently holds an interest in Dioro of 36.95%
Wattle Dam Production
Final results for milling of the initial Wattle Dam development ore parcel
are shown in the Table below:
Dry Tonnes Milled Head Grade g/t Au Est. Production in
Ounces Au*
15,632 40.88 19,970
*after recovery
The results from the development ore parcel are excellent with actual
grades more than three times that estimated from final underground
sampling of 12.62 g/t Au.
This grade overcall is similar to what was encountered during previous
mining campaigns at Wattle Dam and gives the Company a high degree
of confidence that the underground ore grades will continue to
outperform base case estimates.
Gold sales in December 2009 alone were A$19.9m which has exceeded
total gold sales by Ramelius in any previous full financial year. This result
underscores the potential of Wattle Dam underground ore to deliver
exceptional operating results.
6 January 2010
ISSUED CAPITAL
Ordinary Shares: 290M
Options: 18.45M
DIRECTORS
Chairman:
Robert Kennedy
Non Executive Directors:
Reg Nelson
Kevin Lines
Joe Houldsworth
Chief Executive Officer:
Ian Gordon
2
In line with the mine plan, Ramelius has commenced stoping high grade
underground ore at Wattle Dam and expects to commence milling this
material from late January 2010.
Dioro Offer
Ramelius currently has an interest in Dioro Exploration NL of 36.95%. Its
offer for Dioro, which was recently increased to 2.1 Ramelius shares per
Dioro share, will remain open until the 8th of February 2010.


----------



## Nicks (29 January 2010)

RMS released their quarterly cash flow statements and activities statements yesterday.

What do others think? I was impressed by their cash position, cash flow, revenues and their assets.


----------



## Dugai (30 January 2010)

Great results to date, low cost producer (operating costs of about $250/oz and total costs of $420/oz), 20Koz produced so far in the space of a month, ~$15mil net profit in the space of that month.. 

In the report they say they'll be milling up to 12kt of ore per month, with daily mill grades ranging up to 90g/t, we could see anywhere up to 40Koz produced every month. At margins of $800/oz equates to about $32million a month... this of course would be at the upper end of expectations but we can dream. 

And now they're expecting the orebody to be twice as wide as initially modelled  Everything about the company looks golden.


----------



## oldblue (30 January 2010)

Can anyone direct me to RMS's latest published JORC resources figure?

The last I saw was 70,000 oz but clearly this should be much more given their recent rate of production?


----------



## Dugai (31 January 2010)

They haven't updated that figure for a while, you should be able to find it in one of the older presentations (perhaps the investor presentation that coincided with the cap raising around June?), or also in AVO's bidders statements. I also remember a graph plotting how the JORC resource is affected by grade cut-offs in an early presentation, from memory the uncut JORC resource was worked out to be 270Koz.  

I like to think of the RMS resource as, 20Koz was actually produced from 13kt of ore, in 140kt of ore it should get up to ~210Koz. Now that the orebody is thought to be wider (2x) than initially modelled, they might end up milling "up to" 280kt of ore, which would equate up to ~420Koz. So there seems to be a lot of potential, exciting times ahead methinks.


----------



## oldblue (1 February 2010)

Thanks, Dugai.

Tracked it down in the Bidder's Statement for the Dioro takeover offer dated 13 August 2009.

Total Indicated and Inferred resources - 118,600 oz.


----------



## Dugai (2 February 2010)

no worries, happy to assist. 

Just remember that 38600oz's of that resource estimate is not within the current mine plan and the company atm has no intention of accessing it, is low grade (I think 4-5g/t average), located away (to the east I think) from the current operation, and is poorly defined (ie not many drills have been sunk into that area). IMO it's probably not economic to mine that part of the resource unless the AUD gold price shoots back up to $1500/oz; but then again it may surprise. 

According to the last announcement, they expect a revision to their resource estimate in April sometime. IMO, from the numbers that are coming through, could see the 70Koz estimate shoot to 856Koz (my maximum expectation) or perhaps more reasonably to 300Koz (my mean expectation); will be very happy with anything over 300Koz.  

The shareprice seems still way undervalued compared to what they're achieving at Wattle Dam  irritating but still allows time to accumulate.


----------



## graeme155 (10 April 2010)

Interesting company after the failed Dioro takeover. They sold their shares at a profit and their cash or near cash I calculate at 25 cps!

Downside is the shortlife of the mine - upside is the history of getting a lot better grades than forecast.

Interested in others views.

Gra


----------



## Nicks (5 May 2010)

Can't say RMS doesn't listen to their shareholders.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/announcements.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=RMS&timeframe=D&period=W


---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: Nick <>
Date: Sun, May 2, 2010 at 21:25
Subject: Cash
To: iangordon@rameliusresources.com.au, Dom Francese <domfrancese@rameliusresources.com.au>


Dear Ramelius

How about handing out some of the bucketloads of spare cash you have to us shareholders as a dividend?

I mean seriously, you haven't fooled anyone with that little stunt you did trading RMS shares for DIO shares only then to accept $ from AVO for them, effectively diluting the shares in RMS and cashing up the company.

BUT the question is WTF are you doing with all this surplus cash??? Guys, investors don't like this. Give us some of our money please instead of letting it sit around idle doing sweet FA.


Regards,
Nick
Shareholder and Owner


----------



## mr. jeff (17 August 2010)

Well Nick your prayers were answered hope you didnt sell out. 
RMS will pay 5 cps entitlement on 20th August.
Is there anyone following this stock, it was mentioned in fin review today again and like everyone seems to say, has cash in the bank, no debt and amazing grades. Is it their limited resource that is holding back the sp / is there anything else that is happening behind the scenes?


----------



## derty (17 August 2010)

RMS have been busy acquiring or setting up earn-ins on projects and I think a lot of this has slipped under the radar.

The big acquisition was $40M for Mt Magnet ground, they are planning a $5M drilling program to assess beneath the Saturn and Mars pits. They currently have 474k oz Au in reserve and 3.35M oz Au in resources and there is a lot of upside there. In addition the area already has a BFS completed by Harmony.

Other active projects include:
The Mt Windsor project in Qld (min spend $1.25M) where they have an IP (Induced Polarisation) anomaly with rock chip sampling anomalous in Au and Ag, though initial drill testing failed to identify anomalous mineralisation associated with the anomaly. They will be conducting several other IP surveys on their ground in sites of surface anomalism. Green fields exploration targeting gold associated poly-metallic systems. 

The Glen Isla JV in NSW (min spend $100k) is targeting epithermal gold. Currently they have an IP anomaly with some historic gold intersections in the area - drilling is imminent. $1M spend to earn 51%.  

Nevada USA  - The Big Blue project (min spend $250k)has a couple of zones of gold anomalism defined by rock chips that RMS is earning an interest in. One anomaly 2500m x 370m with a max value of 0.57g/t Au and a 610m x 300m anomaly with a max value of 41g/t. RMS is also earning an interest in the green fields Angel Wing project in Nevada targeting epithermal gold (min spend $350k) - very little work completed here to date.

The main show outside Wattle Dam is Mt Magnet, though the other early stage exploration plays have the potential to find significant accumulations. The minimum spend in these green fields JV will also allow RMS to bail on the JV relatively cheaply if early work is negative.

Certainly a good one to watch.


----------



## derty (26 August 2010)

RMS is on the move following the share price stagnating somewhat of late, especially with all the near mine to grass roots programs starting up at the moment. 

An interesting note from the speeding ticket RMS got today 







> "Ramelius notes that a large crossed trade was transacted on the market on 17 August 2010 which the Company believes removed an over-hang of selling pressure on the Company's shares"




Another announcement giving an exploration update today confirming drilling programs to commence at Wattle Dam down plunge, 10,000m at Mt Magnet, Mt Windsor, Glen Isla and Nevada.

Will be interesting to see where the next resistance level is.


----------



## Logique (26 August 2010)

Edit: thanks Derty, just found your chart above.



kennas said:


> ...It could have made a higher low now, but all relies on the 75-80 ish mark I think...That new support at 55 looks important now to continued upward momentum. kennas



I wonder what the TA minded make of RMS now at .64.  At a quick glance I'd have thought it would need to hold above previous resistance>notional new support .55 to be convincing.


----------



## mr. jeff (26 August 2010)

Is this a factual observation:

"RMS is in a strong breakout on large volume, clearly above recent resistance."

The next 4 months of drilling could be very exciting for these guys, I somehow accidentally double bought a parcel 2 weeks ago and gee what a mistake that was : )


----------



## Logique (27 August 2010)

.62...you were saying..?

Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of RMS, and it looks good for them, I'm a buyer at my price.


----------



## mr. jeff (16 September 2010)

ASX release 6th Sept:
"Results for a further 10 underground diamond holes recently drilled at
Wattle Dam are shown in Table 1 below, with best results of those holes
assayed to date including:
 WDUD0157 ‐ 6m @ 5.3 g/t Au (incl. 1m @ 23 g/t Au)
 WDUD0163 ‐ 11m @ 4.7 g/t Au
 WDUD0152 ‐ 38m @ 3.9g/t Au (incl. 1m @ 68 g/t Au)*
 WDUD0119 – 15m @ 4.7 g/t Au*
These holes are extremely encouraging and demonstrate good
continuity of the lode zone.
As is often the case at Wattle Dam, assays do not always reflect the
amount of gold within the zone and several check assays are now
underway using leach well analysis."

potential further upside, good drilling results, not the crazy grades, but their drilling continues. RMS has been running hard, with closing price today of 0.83c. If anyone follows this company, what sort of expectations do you have for the future, I know they are drilling, but this has been a VERY strong run, particularly relative to other gold miners.

I should also note that there was a directors interest change, purchase of 50,000 shares at 64c, 2nd Sept.


----------



## noie (16 September 2010)

The basic basic TA of this bad-boy still look promising

Of course time will tell :

Nothing pointing at a letoff in the movement, it has had a very good month.


----------



## Logique (17 September 2010)

Logique said:


> .62...you were saying..?



I admit that I was wrong here, RMS powered on, should have jumped in at the time. But no complaints, I've done well with the goldies I have.

I agree with the TA analysis by Noie.


----------



## rhyslivs (24 September 2010)

You will find that some of the recent interest in Ramelius is due to a tip in the the Australian Small Cap Investigator.  I watch with great interest for a retrace for a better entry point.  I like the fundamentals very muchly though!


----------



## mr. jeff (25 September 2010)

rhyslivs said:


> You will find that some of the recent interest in Ramelius is due to a tip in the the Australian Small Cap Investigator.  I watch with great interest for a retrace for a better entry point.  I like the fundamentals very muchly though!




Hi everyone,
I sold some of my RMS stock in the past week as it seems they may spend a little time consolidating - perhaps the run lately from 60c to 85c was enough for now, however your posts forced me to go back and have a look at the underlying theme with RMS. 
They show a good resource base, new developments coming along, a lot of drilling still to come, and no debt - plus current production.
I know they have had a good run, but I'm excited about them all over again, these are the qualities which silver lake has and they have now pushed a long way up. 
this isn't intended to be a spruik, but I encourage you to have a look at the fundamentals and see for yourselves. A question that should be asked, is when gold price takes a break, will there be a lot of panic selling after this euphoria we have seen? 
rhys, this may be the entry you wait for.
Good luck, I will be watching closely!


----------



## mr. jeff (21 December 2010)

Ramelius has been moving up well, albeit with some volatility, we have seen up to a 10c variation per day, so that can hurt those with stops on; not to mention the extra psychological pressure.
see attached chart for an update. Since last post there was some drilling results:

ann / 







> 9 December 2010
> Additional High Grade Gold Intercept at Mt Magnet
> The Board of Directors of Ramelius Resources Limited (ASX: RMS) is
> pleased to announce a further significant high grade gold intersection in
> ...




and before that 







> 8 December 2010
> RAMELIUS ACHIEVES 100,000 OZ UNDERGROUND
> GOLD PRODUCTION MILESTONE




and after all that, to bewilderment, a dividend cheque in the mail after a 40% gain...



> 20 December 2010
> For Immediate Release
> DIVIDEND PAYMENT
> Ramelius Resources Limited (ASX: “RMS”) confirms that on Friday 17
> ...



which I, in my obviously lazy state did not even know about.

As far as opinions go, work yourself out, but the volume has dried up significantly.
The grades they are managing to come up with (Ok, in concentration only) in their ground are quite remarkable. Good luck holders buyers and readers.


----------



## mr. jeff (4 March 2011)

further drilling results have been posted with some further assays yet to be reported.




fantastic grades at intersections, they have struck out in majority of holes, but it seems that RMS' Wattle Dam has this characteristic of high concentration zones (or "nuggety" in their terms).


----------



## VSntchr (15 April 2011)

Normally I stay away from 'price takers' such as miners...but this one has caught my eye.
Ive been looking for exposure to gold for a while, I'm not ready for futures contracts yet, and I believe this may be my best option.

Based on Ramelius hitting NPAT of $60m this year, I see this one as still substantially undervalued despite the huge run its already had.
With a massive discount to what I think its worth, this allows me to absorb a larger drop in the gold price before I would conisder RMS to be expensive.

Bright future for at least the next 6 years with the new mine...assuming all goes well (which you never can!)


----------



## mr. jeff (27 April 2011)

quarterly report out, 11.2M banked. 
RMS continues to produce well with good margins. 
They now have nearly 90M in cash.  (86.8M at bank)
I would suspect that there will be another dividend coming in the not too distant future! 
No major spends planned in the next quarter.


----------



## VSntchr (17 June 2011)

Massive jump today. Must be something in the air...I am yet to become aware of the reason...anyone else know?

RMS has been sold down over the last few months...


----------



## Intrinsic Value (17 June 2011)

VSntchr said:


> Massive jump today. Must be something in the air...I am yet to become aware of the reason...anyone else know?
> 
> RMS has been sold down over the last few months...




Up 14 percent glad I held onto them. 

My IV is over 2.50 for them based on the current gold price and that is with a very high RR.


----------



## VSntchr (17 June 2011)

Intrinsic Value said:


> Up 14 percent glad I held onto them.
> 
> My IV is over 2.50 for them based on the current gold price and that is with a very high RR.




I too think they are worth substantially more than what they are currently being offered for..in my forecasts ive assumed a gold price at $1100


----------



## mr. jeff (17 June 2011)

I Assume we'll have the answer soon.  There are three obvious options, but I like the dividend one the best. Hopefully SBM is not planning on having a swipe at them! A 5c dividend would be quite possible with cash on hand, I'll take mine in gold bar thanks!

(the other reason being drill results but they would have released/announced them if that were the case)

good luck holders, this is a quality stock and someone somewhere knows more than we do, but already hold so take it away!


----------



## skc (17 June 2011)

Very surprised that they didn't get a speeding ticket with the hike today.

The smaller end of the gold space is rife for a bounce and corporate activities. Holders of CAH and SBM have certainly had a wild ride.


----------



## mr. jeff (17 June 2011)

skc said:


> Very surprised that they didn't get a speeding ticket with the hike today.
> 
> The smaller end of the gold space is rife for a bounce and corporate activities. Holders of CAH and SBM have certainly had a wild ride.




_*Dear Justin,
Response to Price Query
I refer to your letter dated 17 June 2011 regarding the change in price of
Ramelius’ shares from a close of $1.245 on 16 June 2011 to a high of
$1.465 today and increased volume in trading during this period.
Ramelius responds to the questions in your letter as follows.
1. No.
2. Not Applicable.
3. No.
4. Ramelius is in compliance with the listing rules.
Yours sincerely,
Dom Francese*_

12.5M traded (less than 2M average), someone really wanted a piece of the action today - this hopefully signals the next leg up, a good volume spike is exciting - but I hold already so let's see where this goes. Good luck.


----------



## makybe04 (19 June 2011)

I've been in and out of this stock over the last 12 months and made a decent return from it. I really like this stock as a low cost low risk producer. As a beginner somewhat to the sharemarket I was wondering if I could bounce some ideas in this thread. I had a buy order in at $1.21 but unfortunately the order wasn't filled. Do people still the next few days as a good buying opportunity for RMS despite the huge price increase? Should one wait for a bit of a retracement in the next few days?


----------



## mr. jeff (19 June 2011)

I would check around and see what is happening in the gold arena in general, if you have a look at BDR, RMS, AUC and GRY, someone has decided that there is exceptional value to be had in the smaller gold miners, check the volumes for yourself.
You'll have to make your own mind up. There may be a retracement, the buying may continue, something good may be afoot, but don't get caught out!
lets see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## VSntchr (20 June 2011)

Takeover of a gold company announced by FML. Perhaps people thought the company was going to be RMS. Dissapointed speculators obviously clearing out today...


----------



## Tyler (2 July 2011)

Whats the total cost per ounce produced?

- Why is it so low (im assuming)? Is it sustainable?


----------



## rustyheela (2 July 2011)

Tyler said:


> Whats the total cost per ounce produced?
> 
> - Why is it so low (im assuming)? Is it sustainable?




its all here - www.rameliusresources.com.au/. Lowest cost producer per ounce in OZ
Dow up 160 odd points last night, gold down $20.00. not sure which way it will jump. dependent on US dollar


----------



## rustyheela (2 July 2011)

rustyheela said:


> its all here - www.rameliusresources.com.au/. Lowest cost producer per ounce in OZ
> Dow up 160 odd points last night, gold down $20.00. not sure which way it will jump. dependent on US dollar




P.S. One of the few resource stocks in an weekly UPTREND since August 2010. 
The trend is your friend


----------



## mr. jeff (2 July 2011)

VSntchr said:


> Takeover of a gold company announced by FML. Perhaps people thought the company was going to be RMS. Dissapointed speculators obviously clearing out today...




Sorry I should follow this up: there was a report in the media that there was a gold stock fund being built which required holdings in some of the small-med goldies on ASX. RMS and PRU were 2 of them. I know this is vague but that explains the volume spike recently; if anyone has the report then post it if you are able. 

cheers


----------



## Tyler (3 July 2011)

RMS, according to this report https://www.belldirect.com.au/file.type?type=19&id=578
Has limted reserves (which means the current production & therefore profit is unsustainable in the next few years)

If i am correct, how could you say this company is cheap
If i am wrong please correct me


----------



## oldblue (3 July 2011)

You're probably correct, Tyler, in that current production from the lucrative Wattle Dam mine only has an expected life, at this stage, through to the end of 2013. Mt Magnet is targetted to commence production next year with an anticipated six year life span, but at a lower grade and higher cost than Wattle Dam.

Noted that BPT recently sold out of their 7% interest although too much shouldn't be read into that, IMO. As an energy company, BPT probably found their shareholding to be an unnecessary distraction, although a profitable investment for a period of time.

I don't hold although have often wished I did!


----------



## VSntchr (3 August 2011)

Announcement out today $90m NPBT which should give NPAT of ~$60m. Grossly undervalued IMHO, market must be concerned with the new mine to open next year.

Has opened up this morning, bucking the trend of the negative market.


----------



## skc (3 August 2011)

VSntchr said:


> Announcement out today $90m NPBT which should give NPAT of ~$60m. Grossly undervalued IMHO, market must be concerned with the new mine to open next year.
> 
> Has opened up this morning, bucking the trend of the negative market.




Gold at record high and most gold stocks are up.

But don't go a PE on that NPAT... there's is not enough gold to last "forever" (which is what a PE implies).


----------



## VSntchr (3 August 2011)

Inflation adjusted gold price isnt really all that high as some media pundits like to make us think. 

Valuation is conservatively produced through a ROE based model.

Good point about the gold not lasting forever, I do however see at least the next few years to be profitable for RMS.


----------



## skc (3 August 2011)

VSntchr said:


> Inflation adjusted gold price isnt really all that high as some media pundits like to make us think.
> 
> Valuation is conservatively produced through a ROE based model.
> 
> Good point about the gold not lasting forever, I do however see at least the next few years to be profitable for RMS.




The ROE model has the same assumptions - ie they can achieve the same return on their equity FOREVER going forward. What that means in real life is that, after the existing mine runs out of gold and RMS is left with the cash profits, they will find a mine with the same grade and same low cost with that money... that's far from certain so a large discount is needed even if you want to back the skill/luck of the management team.

If they don't? You would have paid for their cash at 20% ROE when it is only capable of returning 3% (after paying the board and admin etc).


----------



## noirua (25 September 2011)

For RMS and other Aussie gold miners with earnings in Australia, and in many countries abroad, the recent strength of the Greenback is going to help as the 'tippers' unload gold. 
Gold is down from around US$1,900 per ounce to a price of $1,650 or there abouts.
As the Aussie has weakened a great deal we can add $160 to $180 per oz to the gold price for Aussie gold PRODUCERS (from currency high point) -- US$1,810 to $1,830 per oz equivalent.
The general feeling is that the US currency will continue to strengthen and weaken the gold price further as general liquidity tightens worldwide.


----------



## noirua (29 October 2011)

noirua said:


> For RMS and other Aussie gold miners with earnings in Australia, and in many countries abroad, the recent strength of the Greenback is going to help as the 'tippers' unload gold.
> Gold is down from around US$1,900 per ounce to a price of $1,650 or there abouts.
> As the Aussie has weakened a great deal we can add $160 to $180 per oz to the gold price for Aussie gold PRODUCERS (from currency high point) -- US$1,810 to $1,830 per oz equivalent.
> The general feeling is that the US currency will continue to strengthen and weaken the gold price further as general liquidity tightens worldwide.




5 weeks have gone by and the Aussie has strengthened and not weakened. The gold price is up in US$s and down in AU$s. On top of that the RMS stock price is down 17% -- such is life.


----------



## mr. jeff (29 October 2011)

There are interesting challenges facing RMS at the moment, an end of their low cost high grade production (Wattle Dam) coming in the next few years and a transition to a more run of the mill operation ie. higher costs. Note that Wattle Dam depths are still being drilled and by no means a dead prospect at this stage so there could be extensions to life of mine.

They have new production coming on line early next year, Mt Magnet, for building to around 80 kOZ planned annual. Operating costs total $1000/Oz. First pour expected January 2012. Open cut with grades of 1.5 to 2 g/t. Big change of style. Looks like there could be underground exploration upside here as well. Aiming to hit 200kOz/year production in 2013 (joint Wattle Dam and Mt Magnet), but at the higher costs this is not exciting, large risk of gold price falling and hurting Mt .Magnet. 

Current MC is 375M as a 100kOz producer with low cost. 90M in bank.





Large price drop on Friday as seen with many gold producers. If the market remains positive and gold price stays in uptrend then there is a good case for RMS to regain strength, the last 6 weeks have seen a lot of selling, presumably due to the coming end of the large margin production and better opportunities elsewhere ( in gold stocks, pretty well everywhere is opportunity at the moment).


----------



## mr. jeff (5 December 2011)

RMS has made a very solid looking bottoming move for the cap raising conducted recently at 1.15 and is now moving well up, to around 1.30 recently. This move may continue to around 1.50 where previous interest was. RMS has been a solid performer and may resume its upwards move now with increased volume around 1.15 and solid days up over the last week.

There is talk in the media that perhaps RMS is on the hunt with their cash on hand, will be interesting to see where this talk ends up...


----------



## pixel (6 December 2011)

mr. jeff said:


> RMS has made a very solid looking bottoming move for the cap raising conducted recently at 1.15 and is now moving well up, to around 1.30 recently. This move may continue to around 1.50 where previous interest was. RMS has been a solid performer and may resume its upwards move now with increased volume around 1.15 and solid days up over the last week.
> 
> There is talk in the media that perhaps RMS is on the hunt with their cash on hand, will be interesting to see where this talk ends up...



 Good points, Mr.Jeff
I wasn't sure how far this post-Cap Rally would go before running out of steam. Therefiore I took profit early in today's Close. 




However, there are a number of logical targets overhead, which may well be reached within days. Keeping it on watch...


----------



## noirua (6 December 2011)

pixel said:


> I wasn't sure how far this post-Cap Rally would go before running out of steam. Therefore I took profit early in today's Close. .




The rally was surprising with the cash raising going on and investors panicking to pay their $1.15 shortly before the final bell. Selling might well be a good move with extra stock coming on-stream and profits being taken. 
It's never wrong to take a profit!


----------



## mr. jeff (6 December 2011)

noirua said:


> It's never wrong to take a profit!




Well it is when I want the price to keep on going up because I haven't got any profits !


----------



## pixel (6 December 2011)

mr. jeff said:


> Well it is when I want the price to keep on going up because I haven't got any profits !



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3eHBbbKKfg

... but you can try and keep your losses small.




Who knows, support may come in around 125, where both long and medium-term EMAs converge. That's where I intend to reload - if nothing better comes up.


----------



## noirua (7 December 2011)

pixel said:


> ... but you can try and keep your losses small.




Yep, that is what trading is all about 'keep total discipline and doubt yourself immediately a purchase has been made'. If you buy at $2.00 and decide to sell on a fall to $1.75 THEN DO IT ALWAYS -- the worse thing for a trader is for the stock to recover and you're proud of this, 'YOU'VE FAILED'.


----------



## noirua (7 December 2011)

mr. jeff said:


> Well it is when I want the price to keep on going up because I haven't got any profits !




Unfortunately that euro problem will just not go away and there are so many forced sellers out there waiting to take a profit if one comes their way -- it has created a false market, and that combined with cash raising by companies. 
The rally in the west has faltered again and unfortunately Australia is having its tail pulled by the US$, â‚¬ and Yuan.


----------



## Intrinsic Value (7 December 2011)

I was in RMS six months ago but switched over to SLR Silver Lake and glad i did. It has had a great run and is a better quality stock in this area.


----------



## noirua (20 December 2011)

Intrinsic Value said:


> I was in RMS six months ago but switched over to SLR Silver Lake and glad i did. It has had a great run and is a better quality stock in this area.




Yep! -- well done. Hope you got out at the top a few weeks ago. SLR certainly leapt whilst many stocks were drifting in the gold sector.


----------



## mr. jeff (19 March 2012)

News that Mt Magnet has poured first gold. Good times and hopefully will give the share price some reprieve, has been hammered since double top September.




Low grade ore to blend for the start of production.


----------



## noirua (8 June 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> News that Mt Magnet has poured first gold. Good times and hopefully will give the share price some reprieve, has been hammered since double top September.
> 
> Low grade ore to blend for the start of production.




Ramelius has started to creep up of late after falling due to cash held dropping on lower grades than expected at Mount Magnet. Probably well over-done, this fall, as start ups often produce high costs per ounce of gold early on.


----------



## willstor (16 August 2012)

hmmm down to 49.5 just wondering about pulling the trigger - not a huge amount to lose in a small basket...


----------



## Gringotts Bank (7 March 2013)

Worth a look.  RMS has rejected the lower low and put on 8%. Just a small posi because it's a low turnover stock - today $393,820.

Should gap in the morning and maybe do a bit of a run.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (8 March 2013)

It's doing a run.  34.5 is probably it's end point.  Has just touched 35.


----------



## catfish (20 April 2013)

What does everyone think of RMS taking over DRM?

RMS has 48m in the bank and already has a 5pc stake in the gold miner. With DRM capitalised at 78m after a long slide in share price this is my prediction.

Prediction - 
Reduced volatility in POG which will then trigger 

big cap raising by RMS
Takeover offer for DRM


----------



## catfish (20 April 2013)

Please note also I own RMS and am currently coming last on this months stock tipping comp with this stock.


----------



## mr. jeff (21 April 2013)

catfish said:


> What does everyone think of RMS taking over DRM?
> 
> RMS has 48m in the bank and already has a 5pc stake in the gold miner. With DRM capitalised at 78m after a long slide in share price this is my prediction.
> 
> ...




I don't think that DRM has found enough gold to warrant the takeover at this stage but I haven't kept up with DRM's exact holdings, so will have a look and see what the go is. RMS is doing well and may with this weakness decide to hold off until POG has stabilized a little.


----------



## catfish (21 April 2013)

mr. jeff said:


> I don't think that DRM has found enough gold to warrant the takeover at this stage but I haven't kept up with DRM's exact holdings, so will have a look and see what the go is. RMS is doing well and may with this weakness decide to hold off until POG has stabilized a little.




DRM haven't got much gold but it is in high concentration which reduces costs. With RMS's higher costs they will surely be looking for opportunities to reduce that.


----------



## Country Lad (26 August 2013)

We have discussed these patterns elsewhere and I entered a few as they broke out.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## investitback (26 August 2013)

Country Lad said:


> We have discussed these patterns elsewhere and I entered a few as they broke out.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




Sorry for my ignorance as I am new to trading/investing. What patterns are you referring to? I am assuming it is a positive indication of where RMS are heading. 

Just curious, as I bought into RMS a month ago. 

Thanks 
Jimmy


----------



## Country Lad (26 August 2013)

investitback said:


> What patterns are you referring to? I am assuming it is a positive indication of where RMS are heading.




The patterns were discussed in other threads  including this one.

You could say the patterns are a little on the positive side -  this on is up % today and SBM with a similar pattern is up 30% in the last 2 days.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## investitback (26 August 2013)

Country Lad said:


> The patterns were discussed in other threads  including this one.
> 
> You could say the patterns are a little on the positive side -  this on is up % today and SBM with a similar pattern is up 30% in the last 2 days.
> 
> ...




Thank you, I will look into it.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2015)

RMS are starting to recover quite quickly towards 10c as the first main target. Some will remember paying $1.15 in a rights issue and wonder what all the fuss is about. Fair enough, hopefully you added some near the floor and I need about 16c to break even now.


----------



## Crows (6 April 2015)

Noirua, RMS may make a dash past your break even point soon. With the US releasing the worst job data in 15 months we should see a nice tick up in the POG. If the RBA also drop rates once again, the AUD will slide and further push the AUD POG up. Right now RMS are clearing $475 AUD per ounce, and at 100k Oz a year that's phenomenal cash flow for a company priced at $54m with $30m cash on hand.

If Blackmans returns some nice low AISC open pit Oz to the reserves, that will definitely boost things. The fact it's open down plunge and down dip is also exciting. If the GP in USD can reach $1250 in the next few weeks and the RBA can drop interest rates pushing the AUD to say 0.73, that'll equate to a AUD GP of a tad over $1710/Oz.

Of course the AUD could do a back flip and start trending up, which is the only true negative for AUD gold here, but lets be honest do we think the RBA will let that happen when our big IO miners are looking sick, especially FMG? If we let the AUD strengthen, they will surely go bust and put a dagger in the Aussie cashflow. Of course there is also risk the USD GP can drop, but when that happens it's been with a strengthening USD, hence negates the AUD GP drop for the most part.

Anyway, good luck getting your break even price mate. I am sure you will see it before June at this rate, perhaps even before April is over. I'm thinking an initial next run to 19c is on the cards


----------



## noirua (23 August 2015)

Crows said:


> Noirua, RMS may make a dash past your break even point soon. With the US releasing the worst job data in 15 months we should see a nice tick up in the POG. If the RBA also drop rates once again, the AUD will slide and further push the AUD POG up. Right now RMS are clearing $475 AUD per ounce, and at 100k Oz a year that's phenomenal cash flow for a company priced at $54m with $30m cash on hand.
> 
> If Blackmans returns some nice low AISC open pit Oz to the reserves, that will definitely boost things. The fact it's open down plunge and down dip is also exciting. If the GP in USD can reach $1250 in the next few weeks and the RBA can drop interest rates pushing the AUD to say 0.73, that'll equate to a AUD GP of a tad over $1710/Oz.
> 
> ...




Looking OK I think with likely goodish results as the Aussie gold price nears A$1,600 per oz. Maybe we'll see 19c again this year but I doubt the previous high of over $2.00 will happen.


----------



## noirua (24 January 2016)

Well, achieved 19c and moved on to 25c during last week - up over 400% from its low point, but but but down 87% from its all-time high. Seems to be beating forecasts with plenty of cash and gold in the coffers and best small cap after St Barbara - one to keep your eye on.


----------



## noirua (8 April 2016)

noirua said:


> Well, achieved 19c and moved on to 25c during last week - up over 400% from its low point, but but but down 87% from its all-time high. Seems to be beating forecasts with plenty of cash and gold in the coffers and best small cap after St Barbara - one to keep your eye on.




Well, now at 42c but still behind St Barbara. Up about 850% from its low point, Ramelius is an all dancing goldie these days. Moved from cant get anything right to a gold miner doing all the right things. The gold price and Aussie need watching being the main driving factors here.


----------



## notting (18 March 2017)

It's on drugs?
What the .........
Or it it just playing cat and mouse with MML
Nuts as well but doing the opposite..  Maybe a big hand is pairing them and changing his mind every 5 minutes.


----------



## noirua (9 December 2018)

After a long time out of RMS I've added a few as the Aussie gold price is strong. Costs have been a factor here and a gold price around AU$1,700 to AU$2,000 is needed. The run up to 70c from 3.5c some years ago was on expected low costs of production that was not sustained, unfortunately.


----------



## explod (1 January 2019)

Ramelius Resources RMS has turned up on the chart and with the rising Aussie gold price I expect it to do well for 2019.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 January 2019)

noirua said:


>



Date of posting versus chart date. 

Just me?


----------



## noirua (2 January 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Date of posting versus chart date.
> 
> Just me?




Hi Gringotts Bank, It's a chart that automatically updates. All the best noirua


----------



## rnr (10 February 2019)

Pushing ahead well at this stage....perhaps another breakout is imminent?


----------



## noirua (19 March 2019)

Ramelius has certainly found traction and gold stocks are still not to the fore despite a mild increase to $1300 in the gold price.


----------



## noirua (21 March 2019)

RMS still powering on and now about 100% up since December.


----------



## Joules MM1 (21 March 2019)

well done, noirua


noirua said:


> RMS still powering on and now about 100% up since December.




#EXU


----------



## Cam019 (24 March 2019)




----------



## rederob (24 March 2019)

noirua said:


> RMS still powering on and now about 100% up since December.



Looks like some funds worked out who was going to be added to the ASX 300 index last week and gave RMS a well deserved lift.
Similar thing happened with MGX.


----------



## noirua (11 August 2019)

Ramelius are now at $1.30 against 4c in 2014/5.  Amazingly they could get back to the $2.00+ level at its height.  If you invested $2,000 at 4c a share it would now be worth $65,000.

In 2011 there was a cash raising at $1.15 and the shares looked cheap. At 4c eventually they were also cheap. Highly volatile or what?


----------



## noirua (18 August 2019)

I finally gave way and sold about 70% of my Ramelius shares and hopefully left a fair profit to come for the next guy.


----------



## rederob (18 September 2019)

One of the problems with some gold equities is their level of hedging. 
Below is the Ramelius Hedge Book Summary 
Maturity Dates 
(Qtr end)   Ounces    A$/Oz 
Sep-19      41,750     $1,807 
Dec-19      33,750     $1,802 
Mar-20      33,200     $1,793 
Jun-20      30,100     $1,822 
Sep-20      30,100     $1,858 
Dec-20      28,250     $1,872 
Mar-21      17,000     $1,879 
Jun-21      16,750     $1,875 
Sep-21      10,000     $1,904 
*TOTAL      240,900  $1,834
*​With* AUD POG *nearer $2200/oz, and RMS knocking out over 200koz in the next 12 months we see RMS has locked in 179koz at almost $400/oz *less than* prevailing rates.
Assuming POG holds at or above US$1500oz over the coming years, then fy2021 will reap handsome rewards for RMS.
Until then it would be good to see if RMS can unwind some of its hedge book and sell into the improved market.


----------



## rederob (4 February 2020)

I thought RMS may have unwound its hedge book a little with POG rising.
Unfortunately we have this:
"*At 31 December 2019, forward gold sales consisted of 239,150 ounces of gold at an average price of A$1,943/oz, covering the period to May 2022.*"
I have put a sell on my RMS today at $1.50 as I will look for another goldie that is not losing AU$400/oz over the next year.
Why they think they need to hedge in a bull market beggars belief.
They will say "prudent management" however it would have been prudent to wait until the hedges were largely unwound before booking more "losses."


----------



## fergee (4 February 2020)

rederob said:


> I thought RMS may have unwound its hedge book a little with POG rising.
> Unfortunately we have this:
> "*At 31 December 2019, forward gold sales consisted of 239,150 ounces of gold at an average price of A$1,943/oz, covering the period to May 2022.*"
> I have put a sell on my RMS today at $1.50 as I will look for another goldie that is not losing AU$400/oz over the next year.
> ...




In saying that as long as they stick to their hedging strategy consistently over time when the POG goes down they will be better off than non hedging rivals making up for "lost profits" when the POG was going up.

Although the SP: POG beta(leverage) will not be as favourable to the company when POG is going up, it is more solidly managed as far as underlying asset risk is concerned (IMO) and does have a place in a gold stock portfolio as you will gain access to the hedging protection that they have.

GOR seems to hedge around 1/3 of their output which to me is a smatter hedging strategy in this market. I posted their current hedge book on the GOR thread recently if any one is interested.


----------



## rederob (24 February 2020)

Sold out of RMS today and tried a bit too late to get on to Aurelius (AMI).
RMS hedge book of 272koz at AU$2015 will continue to be a big drag (losing about AU$500/oz at today's POG of $2530), while AMI will close theirs out in a few months.
Given that RMS don't crank out 272koz in a year, I cannot see the point of stating on a "loser."
Aside from that RMS has put itself into a "safe" position to churn out reasonable profits over the next 5 years.


----------



## explod (30 March 2020)

RMS is a favourite I have followed for awhile. They have recently gained access to some promising gold ore and with the price of gold in my view about to increase further it's well worth a go for Aprils comp. The long term chart just shows the recent volatility which to me equals the fear and uncertainty in these times.  Of course the Aussie gold price, currently around $2600 an ounce must transmit over to most gold stocks soon in my view.


----------



## $20shoes (10 June 2020)

I don't mind the possible setup here. A high volume bar on the 19th May, following an earlier gap up, put a halt to the upward trend and prices have moved sideways since. This occurred above a longer term resistance area around $1.40

There's been some obvious selling pressure - the last few days show closes well off their daily highs. So there's some distribution at these prices. 
But yesterday's dip out of the consolidation area mostly closed the gap and on lowish volume. Even though you'd be caught in the consolidation area, an aggressive setup might have you go long at $1.72. 
A more conservative setup might wait until price break $1.83

The Stochastics shows a very sharp drop in the short term Oscillator as opposed to a longer time frame Stochastic; so there may be some upward pressure on prices in the short term  - whether it is enough to carry through the churn is difficult to say.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (10 June 2020)

explod said:


> RMS is a favourite I have followed for awhile. They have recently gained access to some promising gold ore and with the price of gold in my view about to increase further it's well worth a go for Aprils comp. The long term chart just shows the recent volatility which to me equals the fear and uncertainty in these times.  Of course the Aussie gold price, currently around $2600 an ounce must transmit over to most gold stocks soon in my view.



I have looked at all the gold producing stocks on the planet, but Newcrest have the best gold producing assets in my opinion. RMS have how many proven ounces of gold? At what AISC?


----------



## explod (11 June 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> I have looked at all the gold producing stocks on the planet, but Newcrest have the best gold producing assets in my opinion. RMS have how many proven ounces of gold? At what AISC?



Depends , investing long term with the dividends yes. I prefer to trade myself, takes a bit of research but I found NST a good one. In at $1.20 and out at $8.00 a few years back. Probably should have held but profit is profit..


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (11 June 2020)

explod said:


> Depends , investing long term with the dividends yes. I prefer to trade myself, takes a bit of research but I found NST a good one. In at $1.20 and out at $8.00 a few years back. Probably should have held but profit is profit..




NST was a beauty, I missed it though. EVN also is another great story.

I think NCM will have some decent capital growth over the coming years. The current share price doesn't reflect the assets in my opinion.


----------



## finicky (22 June 2020)

Pouring record gold and "very well positioned for the next stage of growth.”
Someone I follow on twitter said he counted selling at 1.76 as a rare instance of him getting out at the top - don't think so.

• Full June 2020 Quarter production now expected to exceed 80,000 ounces
(Previous Guidance was 65 - 70,000oz)

*• Full FY2020 production Guidance upgraded to record 225 – 230,000 ounces* (Previous Guidance 210 – 220,000oz)

Ramelius Managing Director, Mark Zeptner today said:

“We are obviously delighted by the operational performance in achieving records in both quarterly and annual gold production, particularly against the backdrop of COVID-19 and the additional administrative requirements the pandemic has necessitated.
We remain confident that Ramelius, with its high-performing team, excellent cash generation and enviable balance sheet, is very well positioned for the *next stage of growth*.”

Held
Sentiment: Hold. Buy in a broad market bust


----------



## rederob (22 June 2020)

finicky said:


> Pouring record gold and "very well positioned for the next stage of growth.”
> Someone I follow on twitter said he counted selling at 1.76 as a rare instance of him getting out at the top - don't think so.
> 
> • Full June 2020 Quarter production now expected to exceed 80,000 ounces
> ...



I sold RMS to buy EVN because in FY 2021 RMS has committed 128koz at average AUD$2002 into hedged sales.  That's a conservatively estimated loss on hedges of AUD$65M (based on POG at AUD averaging over $2500, whereas it has already breached $2700 this year).
I am on the record here as a former long term holder of RMS and an advocate of its sound future.  I just don't like companies that get hedging so badly wrong and cost their shareholders tens of millions in foregone profits.


----------



## finicky (22 June 2020)

Holders might be very glad of that overly conservative hedging in 6 months time. Depends how someone views the outlook for the general market and gold for a year or so. I'll be trimming stocks, including gold miners in the new financial year, but not RMS or RRL because of their hedges and additionally RMS because of its high production performance and growth prospects. I actually do think it is over priced on current and recent measures.


----------



## rederob (22 June 2020)

finicky said:


> Holders might be very glad of that overly conservative hedging in 6 months time. Depends how someone views the outlook for the general market and gold for a year or so. I'll be trimming stocks, including gold miners in the new financial year, but not RMS or RRL because of their hedges and additionally RMS because of its high production performance and growth prospects. I actually do think it is over priced on current and recent measures.



Goldman Sachs just upped their gold forecasts for the next 6 and 12 months, having already been badly under on their 2020 predictions.  
RMS and most other gold producers have a prosperous year ahead imho.


----------



## noirua (13 September 2020)

Ramelius Resources shares remain up 50 times at $2.28 from the 2014 low point of 4.5c. The leading gold mining stock in Australia. An investment of $25,000 in 2014 is now worth A$1.26 million.
Ramelius Chart: 
	

			http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX:RMS&p=9&t=27
		

Precious Metals: http://www.kitconet.com/images/sp_en_8.gif​​


----------



## finicky (23 February 2021)

Profitability of RMS _wildly _up for December half. 
ASIC up 2% but NPAT up *297%*
Net cash and bullion is now at *$213m* with Mark Zeptner awake to opportunities 🌈


----------



## finicky (4 March 2021)

Best positive volume in 8 months for RMS today. Strong white candle, price up 13%! Cheap, lol

6 Months Daily


----------



## finicky (4 March 2021)

Out performing the other goldies again today. What the ... ?


----------



## finicky (12 April 2021)

RMS down today @ 1.65

Missed commenting on its March Qtrly report.
Once again, tightly consistent results with guidance. Managed to execute within production guidance despite 7 days down due to mechanical failure at the mill.
Added $9M to cash despite paying $20M tax for fy20 during the Qtr, paying $10M for purchase of private land at Tampia project and paying scheduled capital development at Tampia and Penny.

Chart showing reasonable prospect of having made a major low. Has filled in a gap last week.

Interesting screenshot (2) from March conference comparing RMS with 8 'peer' producers. RMS ranked #1 in some primary metrics such as ROE, EBITDA margin.


----------



## Clansman (12 April 2021)

There will be many that don't know this but this is a top class mining company with excellent management.
Since the beginning of 2016, slightly more than 5 years, the SP increase is 565%. Northern Star has returned 675% coming off an almost identical base in nearly 7 years. EVN is next best with 215% in 5 years. Newcrest has returned 105% and Resolute 88%.
It's clear that Ramelius has astute management.  Gold Road Resources has also been impressive returning more than 300% in the same period.


----------



## finicky (17 May 2021)

RMS @ 1.88

Best performing of my goldies today. Chart looking good with a caveat that the daily momentum indicators are not confirming. Irregular head and shoulders top centred on Sept 2020 has been more than answered by the subsequent fall into March 2021. The neckline at 1.90 is on verge of being up-tested. Likely to break through imo with the risk limited to a pullback, say to 1.60, then up again, jmo from a goldbug.

Daily


----------



## barney (18 May 2021)

finicky said:


> The neckline at 1.90 is on verge of being up-tested. Likely to break through imo with the risk limited to a pullback, say to 1.60, then up again, jmo from a goldbug. Daily




Agree Finicky. Daily POG is definitely gaining some traction and many Goldies have been following suit.  Even a couple of my little Spec battlers are looking better


----------



## finicky (17 June 2021)

RMS @ 1.70

Daily chart has turned a bit iffy, but surely the value is getting enticing? Working off eofy 2020 figures at Commsec I get:

Price/Book: 1.70 ÷ 0.64 = 2.65 (likely closer to 2.5 by now)
Book value has been in rising trend. Fy20 ROE was 22% but average over 5 years would be about 15%
P/E: 1.70 ÷ 0.16 = 10.6   

Held
Not buying as I sold half back at around 0.80 (hence psychological barrier)

Started mining Tampia deposit ore and that is high grade for open pit (AISC expected to be $1,167/oz) and will contribute a significant amount of the feed to Edna May in fy22, starting July.

Daily


----------



## barney (17 June 2021)

finicky said:


> RMS @ 1.70
> Daily chart has turned a bit iffy, but surely the value is getting enticing? Working off eofy 2020 figures at Commsec I get:




4% drop today not ideal, but Gold/Goldies across the board look similar, plus plenty of punters holding profits since March

Half year 2021 results were full of good results. 

Should establish a new base once the POG settles and the EOFY Sellers leave the building.


----------



## finicky (17 June 2021)

@barney
Yep, one goldie I am not a bit worried about is RMS - aside from a general crash that is. Nothing but steady progress for the years that the m.d has been in charge, his hub and spoke model and growth by acquisition been working fine.
Back to1.60 is looking very possible now, has gapped down after well and truly over balancing the uptrend.


----------



## rederob (17 June 2021)

finicky said:


> Back to1.60 is looking very possible now, has gapped down after well and truly over balancing the uptrend.



Downside to $1.40 and it's still within trend:




	

		
			
		

		
	
https://www.tradingview.com/x/pCaGCMox/
With some decent recovery of POG since this morning's demise, RMS might  have bottomed for the near term.
Like you, I am not worried about RMS as it is still making good profits on the present gold price.  And I reckon POG will tick back over $2000 before the year ends.
While nothing is certain, the general rule in a bull market is that stock return to and then overtake their previous highs.


----------



## finicky (17 June 2021)

After overbalancing the uptrend ..


----------



## mullokintyre (6 July 2021)

quarterly report out. 
Record year of production , in the midpoint of prediction from last year, though slightly down on final quarter guidance.
Costs in midpoint of AISV guidance.
Downside is a very small cash gold increase.
Will have to wait and see the fin report to see whether they received a lot less for gold sales, or they spent up big. (probably a bit of both).
Still one of the better goldies, paying 25FF divvy.
Mr Market seemed not to be too pleased about the report, although most goldies are marginally down on the open, RMS is down 5%.
Only down side I see is the AGE of the Mt Edna mine, which will more likely bring a decline in production.
Mick


----------



## finicky (6 July 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Only down side I see is the AGE of the Mt Edna mine, which will more likely bring a decline in production



To my reading there looks to be a very good chance of a big cutback operation at Edna May for a stage 3 pit. Its still only at study stage but as long as the gold price holds up there's over 6 years of mill material there if they go ahead with this option.

From Jan 28 2021 announcement






There's also the satellite feed from the Tampia mine


----------



## Sean K (6 July 2021)

finicky said:


> There's also the satellite feed from the Tampia mine




And satellite feed from MGV ;-)


----------



## Beaches (6 July 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> quarterly report out.
> Record year of production , in the midpoint of prediction from last year, though slightly down on final quarter guidance.
> Costs in midpoint of AISV guidance.
> *Downside is a very small cash gold increase*.
> ...






RMS has just started hauling ore from Tampia
Capital costs were $26mil (not sure how much of this was included in the cash drawn down for this quarter)
Which would provide some explanation for the small increase in cash/gold held.

_17June2021_​_FIRST ORE MINED AT TAMPIA GOLD MINE_​_HIGHLIGHTS_​_▪First ore mined, following commencement of open pit miningi n late April 2021_​_▪Haulage to Edna May processing facility to begin early July 2021_​_▪Accommodation village and major site earthworks largely complete_​_▪Mine workforce now at ~85% capacity with ramp up continuing_​
Tampia will also add to the gold production going forward as no gold from Tampia was included in the recent results. AISC for Tampia is good at A$1,167/oz.

Not sure how good stage 3 of Edna May will be for the company. $165mil capital cost for a current estimated AISC of A$1,540/oz (and possibly higher given the rising costs).

Overall I like the look of RMS.
.


----------



## finicky (6 July 2021)

kennas said:


> And satellite feed from MGV ;-)



I'm hoping RMS is a potential buyer of MGV's Cue project but if so, it would be for RMS's Checkers' mill at Mt Magnet not the Edna May camp. Cue's projects are only 40+ kms by direct sealed road from Checkers. I'd also have to ask what Evolution's scheme might be: EVN has a 4% shareholding of MGV and is drilling Lake Austin in a jv next door to MGV's 100% owned Cue prospects. Maybe RMS will have too much on its plate if it intends to go ahead with an expensive development of a stage 3 to the Edna May open pit?

Where MGV's Cue project is, relative to Mt Magnet's Checkers' mill







Where RMS assets are situated


----------



## noirua (21 July 2021)

A share that in the last collapse fell to as low as 4.5c which makes its performance one of Australia's most outstanding. However,  before it fell to 4.5c it had been over $2 per share listing it among the worst performers.  So it is a share to be wary about in case the story repeats itself.


----------



## finicky (21 July 2021)

@noirua 
Far from an identical company to its past though if you consider performance during 7 years of tenure of the current M.D and his type of operation (hub and spoke). It's subjective but I'd rank the M.D up with best, such as ex M.D of Saracen Mineral Holdings SAR (now M.D of NST) and the ex M.D of NST. Added to which it has different mining assets to that period such as Edna May, Tampia and Penny West as well as the continuing Mt Magnet with its acquired satellite deposits and recently self discovered deposits such as Eridanus. Ramelius will doubtless be hit hard in the coming collapse though, but what won't?


----------



## rederob (29 July 2021)

RMS's quarterly activity report with FY22 guidance is very promising:





Chartwise RMS was most recently a buy in March:


----------



## mullokintyre (2 August 2021)

2  big announcements today.
Sold the royalty agreement it had over Lithium tenements fro 30 mill.
27% increase in mine planning resources.
Production will decline after FY25 without m\ extensions.
market obviously thought it a good result, RMS up 7% early, back a bit to 5%.
Looking for 1.90 to offload some of the recently bought at lows.
Still my biggest goldie.
Mick


----------



## rederob (2 August 2021)

Adding to the above, present mine plan sees production through to 2030:




The above assumes no further discovery and current cut-off grades.  But exploration expenditure for FY22 alone is budgeted to be A$32M, so there's a good chance of converting some to a lot more of inferred resources to reserve and indicated resources.


----------



## mullokintyre (26 August 2021)

Annual report out looks good.
Gold production up 18%
Revenue up 38%.
Net cash and bullion up 45%
2.5% FF divvy.
The down side is a 13% increase in AISC.
Lower production guidance for next year.
AISC forecast up from 1317 this year to between 1425 to 1525.
Will hold at this point, though not as bullish on gold as I once was.
Mick


----------



## Miner (26 August 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Annual report out looks good.
> Gold production up 18%
> Revenue up 38%.
> Net cash and bullion up 45%
> ...



Market did expect more - greed


----------



## mullokintyre (26 August 2021)

Don't think it was just an RMS thing.
All my goldies down, some more than others.
Mick


----------



## Miner (7 September 2021)

mullokintyre said:


> Don't think it was just an RMS thing.
> All my goldies down, some more than others.
> Mick





mullokintyre said:


> Don't think it was just an RMS thing.
> All my goldies down, some more than others.
> Mick



COMPARATIVE DATA GOLD INDEX AND RMS






ONE YEAR data comparison WAF and RMS


----------



## mullokintyre (10 September 2021)

RMS has released a 15% increase in Mineral reserves after analysing drilling and other exploration activities.
Up a bit after the announcement.
Still not kicking goals however.
The chances of picking up that 1.90 sale I mentioned in earlier posts look more and more remote.
Mick


----------



## Sean K (18 October 2021)

RMS now taking over Apollo... Thought they might have gone MGV next. 

Where will this M&A activity go next?


----------



## mullokintyre (21 October 2021)

Quarterly report out.
Everything on track, no surprises here.
The gold price in AUD needs to rise a bit for RMS to move ahead.
The appolo takeover kinda surprised me.
Its a long way from RMS processing centres. 
its not  a big high grade ore body 29 mill tonnes at 1.2 gram per tonne is hardly earth shattering.
Not sure which way to go with this one.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (25 October 2021)

Decided I am out of RMS.
Can't see anything exciting happening  in the short to medium term with this, and there are other short term things I need to play with.
Out at break even .
Mick


----------



## finicky (25 October 2021)

Yes, the bid for Apollo didn't inspire anyone, I think BtL Finance might be right that they want to set up another regional hub because standalone it doesn't have the mass and it is seems way too far from their existing plants. The exploration potential looks OK though since it on the same greenstone and edge of a plate or something that hosts big deposits to the north.

Held


----------



## mullokintyre (25 October 2021)

finicky said:


> Yes, the bid for Apollo didn't inspire anyone, I think BtL Finance might be right that they want to set up another regional hub because standalone it doesn't have the mass and it is seems way too far from their existing plants. The exploration potential looks OK though since it on the same greenstone and edge of a plate or something that hosts big deposits to the north.
> 
> Held



Yep, I listened with intent to the BtL podcast, full of useful information, some of which tipped me over the edge.
That bloke does some very deep analysis, well worth the money i paid to be a patreon.
Thanks for the tip once again.
Mick


----------



## divs4ever (12 November 2021)

Ramelius Resources Limited (ASX:RMS) (“Ramelius”, “the Company”) is pleased to confirm that based on further acceptances received today in relation to its revised takeover offer for Apollo Consolidated Limited (ASX:AOP) (Apollo) announced on 1 November 2021 (Revised Offer), Ramelius now has a relevant interest in excess of 50% of Apollo’s issued share capital.
 Ramelius intends to exercise the control it has now acquired in accordance with the intentions set out in the Bidders Statement issued by Ramelius on 1 November 2021, including by proposing representatives for appointment to the Apollo Board of Directors. 
With control of Apollo now having passed to Ramelius, Ramelius strongly encourages all remaining Apollo shareholders to ACCEPT into Ramelius’ Revised Offer which is unconditional and recommended by Apollo’s Board of Directors.
 Apollo shareholders that accept into the Revised Offer will be paid within five business days from receipt of your acceptance form. A toll-free information line has been established for the purposes of the Revised Offer and is in operation.
 Shareholders can call 1300 396 032 or +61 3 9415 4100 outside of Australia. Ramelius has engaged Azure Capital as financial advisor, Allion Partners as legal advisor and Euroz Hartleys as corporate broker. This ASX announcement was authorised for release by the Managing Director of Ramelius Resources Limited.

 DYOR


 i hold RMS and am still unconvinced this was a good move  ( unless AOP had some top-notch staff )

 yes i could see SOME benefits of EVN playing the same style  game  , but then EVN has plenty of production , plant and staff to swap around


----------



## finicky (23 February 2022)

Pretty lame looking H1 report from RMS. I'm usually a fan but nothing to celebrate this time. We did make a profit but 10% less than H1FY21 and almost every metric is down from previous Half. Net assets are up but that's because of the Apollo acquisition and I doubt the net assets per share are up because of dilution for the equity part of the transaction.

AISC significantly up:
• AISC: A$1,473/oz *up 17%* (H1 FY21: A$1,261/oz)

And the cashflow waterfall looks anaemic. The bulk of the operating cashflow was eaten up by capital development and lease payments. What was left evaporated twice over with tax and dividend payments.
The EBT and cash figures benefited from a one-off $30m sale of the Kathleen Valley royalty.

Not a stock I could recommend currently on these results. Maybe new mines coming online (Penny in FY23) or ramping up (Tampia, Marda) up will improve results soon. Further down the track we will see how the 'Apollo Consolidated' acquisition will pan out as they seem to have paid up for it to get 1.1m resource ozs. And won't they have to build a mill for those deposits? They do have the aspiration to gain more from the Apollo tenements by exploration. 

Held
Sentiment: Hold


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2022)

finicky said:


> Pretty lame looking H1 report from RMS. I'm usually a fan but nothing to celebrate this time. We did make a profit but 10% less than H1FY21 and almost every metric is down from previous Half. Net assets are up but that's because of the Apollo acquisition and I doubt the net assets per share are up because of dilution for the equity part of the transaction.
> 
> AISC significantly up:
> • AISC: A$1,473/oz *up 17%* (H1 FY21: A$1,261/oz)
> ...




It doesn't say they have any hedging in place but they only received $2340 an ounce when the price was quite a bit higher over the last half of 21? $2340 was as low as it got...What did they do, sell into the dips?


----------



## finicky (23 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> It doesn't say they have any hedging in place but they only received $2340 an ounce




Yes, seems a bit remiss. However they did notify of it prominently in the *Dec Qtrly *published 28 Jan 2022:

CORPORATE
▪ Quarterly gold sales of 77,225 ounces for total revenue of A$182.0M from an average
gold price of A$2,357/oz
▪ Cash & gold on hand decreased to A$164.5M (Sep 2021 Qtr: A$273.9M) after the net
cash component of the Apollo transaction, income tax & dividends payments and further
investment, including A$6.7M on exploration and A$18.1M in project development costs
▪* As at the end of* *December 2021, forward gold sales* consisted of *218,500 ounces of gold 
at an average price of A$2,419/oz, for the period out to June 2024*

Which is well under the low end of a year's guidance (FY22) and spread over* 5 Half Years.*

Group gold *production Guidance for FY22 remains 260,000 – 300,000 ounces at an 
AISC of A$1,425 – 1,525/oz,*


----------



## Sean K (23 February 2022)

finicky said:


> Yes, seems a bit remiss. However they did notify of it prominently in the *Dec Qtrly *published 28 Jan 2022:
> 
> CORPORATE
> ▪ Quarterly gold sales of 77,225 ounces for total revenue of A$182.0M from an average
> ...




So, they should be making $1000 an ounce. That's not bad!


----------



## Miner (31 March 2022)

I bought RMS at$1.615 on 

28 Jul 2021 3:40PM
 But since then the stock value has been dwindling but never stable.
Now $1.415 



*Ramelius Resources Limited*
RMS


----------



## Telamelo (13 April 2022)

I'm pleased to have "topped up" the other week with sp bottoming near 52 week lows - surely lowish risk/high reward potential given Gold at almost US $2,000 !!!

Can't envisage RMS getting much cheaper than it is at the moment imo

Cheers tela


----------



## divs4ever (13 April 2022)

Telamelo said:


> I'm pleased to have "topped up" the other week with sp bottoming near 52 week lows - surely lowish risk/high reward potential given Gold at almost US $2,000 !!!
> 
> Can't envisage RMS getting much cheaper than it is at the moment imo
> 
> Cheers tela



 ha , famous last words  , have been trapped by other companies that seem to create  a new reason to slide lower and lower ( sometimes annually )

 good luck  ( i hold RMS also )


----------



## Miner (13 April 2022)

Telamelo said:


> I'm pleased to have "topped up" the other week with sp bottoming near 52 week lows - surely lowish risk/high reward potential given Gold at almost US $2,000 !!!
> 
> Can't envisage RMS getting much cheaper than it is at the moment imo
> 
> Cheers tela



Great work.
Just to understand 52 weeks low price of RMS which was $1.245 happened in Sept 21 from this graph. It is still a strong buy by many brokers but just checking if something i have missed to buy


----------



## divs4ever (13 April 2022)

well the recent acquisition didn't impress me ( but would be delighted to be proven wrong , and it is a ripper )

 but am still circling  active gold producers  betting against the global currencies 

 now RMS over others rivals currently producing gold  is very much a personal decision  

 i have a reasonable amount ( for me ) of RMS  , but if it edges cheaper i am still interested ( as i am with the several rivals i also hold )


----------



## Miner (13 April 2022)

divs4ever said:


> well the recent acquisition didn't impress me ( but would be delighted to be proven wrong , and it is a ripper )
> 
> but am still circling  active gold producers  betting against the global currencies
> 
> ...



RMS good but I felt SLR is better but that is a personal opinion.
I wished to have RSG but with political uncertainties there, I am leaving that alone.
I do not hold RMS but put a buy order at $1.25.


----------



## Telamelo (13 April 2022)

Gold price risen to AUD $2,665 +1.02%

Heard that Fat Tail Research just released a newsletter recommending RMS as a buy!


----------



## explod (13 April 2022)

Loaded more myself today.  Looks the goods to me.


----------



## Miner (13 April 2022)

explod said:


> Loaded more myself today.  Looks the goods to me.



In a shopping trolley, I hope


----------



## Telamelo (14 April 2022)

Looking forward to awaiting/upcoming quarterly report scheduled on 27/04/2022 (not long to go now).


----------



## Telamelo (18 April 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Looking forward to awaiting/upcoming quarterly report scheduled on 27/04/2022 (not long to go now).



US Gold price now @ $1,997 equates to AUD Gold price of $2,705 






						Gold Price in Australian Dollar (AUD) - Live Price and Historical Chart | GoldBroker.com
					

Gold price in AUD (Australian Dollar). Historical chart and real-time quote (live price per gram, ounce, kilo) on the LBMA, yearly performance in Australian Dollar.




					goldbroker.com


----------



## divs4ever (23 June 2022)

PRODUCTION UPDATE
Ramelius Resources Limited (ASX: RMS) (“Ramelius”) provides the following update on the
gold production estimate for FY22.
Due to more persistent rain than forecast, especially recently, on some of the haulage routes
to both the Mt Magnet and Edna May operations, ongoing staff shortages due to COVID /
influenza and a lower than forecast head grade from Tampia, it is expected that gold
production for FY22 will fall marginally short of the current guidance range of 260,000 –
265,000 oz. This is despite the best efforts of the Ramelius and contractor teams in a
challenging operating environment across the Western Australian resources industry.
The production estimate for FY22, based on gold outturns received this week and updated
road haulage and head grade estimates, has been revised down to 255,000 to 260,000 oz.
Despite the revised production guidance, it is presently too early to provide a definitive view
on the All-In Sustaining Costs for FY22; however, at this stage there is no reason to expect
a change from the previously provided range of A$1,475 - $1,525/oz, though likely at the
higher end.
Ramelius will confirm the actual results for FY22 and provide guidance for FY23 when the
June Quarterly report is released later in July.
This ASX announcement was authorised for release by the Board of Directors.

courtesy of Bell Direct
=========================================================================

DYOR

i hold RMS


----------



## finicky (11 July 2022)

Fwiw, Tony Locantro picked RMS as one of his two Buys on 'The Bull' 10 July
His other Buy pick being Far East Gold (FEG)
I hold RMS and do not hold FEG (won't be either - one of its projects is in Indonesia)
Also he picks NST as a Hold.









						18 Share Tips – 11 July 2022
					

Elio D’Amato, Spotee Connect BUY RECOMMENDATIONS Dreadnought Resources (DRE) Trade These Shares The share price of this multi commodity explorer has been resilient despite smaller market capitalisation stocks retreating in recent months. Behind its resilience is a quality management team and...




					thebull.com.au


----------



## finicky (28 July 2022)

Costs costs costs. Shocking guidance for FY23:

 FY23 PRODUCTION GUIDANCE 
Gold Production & AISC Guidance 
Group gold production Guidance for FY23 is 240,000 – 280,000 ounces at an AISC of A$1,750 – 1,950/oz with the Half Year breakdown by major ore source shown below in Figure 6 (assuming mid-point). The AISC for FY23 will be adversely impacted by the underlying inflationary pressures seen in the industry but also from the depletion of high grade / lower cost ore sources such as the Shannon and Vivien underground mines.

Held


----------



## finicky (5 September 2022)

Explosive commentary on Ramelius and gold stocks generally is pending.
An *All Data Monthly *chart as crap as this and the m.d gets 1.82m *performance* shares vested into full shares for nothing.


----------



## mullokintyre (5 September 2022)

Yeah wel


finicky said:


> Explosive commentary on Ramelius and gold stocks generally is pending.
> An *All Data Monthly *chart as crap as this and the m.d gets 1.82m *performance* shares vested into full shares for nothing.
> 
> View attachment 146361




lts a tough gig being the md of a publicly listed company. 
but as long as you get all the esg ducks lined up, you pass with flying colours.
its not his fault that despite meeting all the ESG KPI’s for the year, the market thinks its a dog.
mick


----------



## noirua (24 September 2022)

I sold 70% of my RMS shares in August 2019 at $1.34 and the rest a bit higher later.  My biggest gold share winner since St Barbara in 1994.  As to now it is the good gold price in Aussies versus a big rise in costs mainly diesel and pay rates.  The AUD is now over $1.50 versus the greenback. At some stage the USD will stop rising though it always goes on and on before an equally long reversal.

If you think President Putin will hold up his hands and say enough is enough we are pulling permanently out of Ukraine then buy lorry loads of RMS and others. If he sends short range nukes at targets in Ukraine then you need to put on your guessology hat and work out what will happen to the gold price - unfortunately as the USA will not be targeted by Putin the USD will rise even further so we could see AUD2 to the USD1.

Everything appears to be a gamble as USA and Canadian gold shares hit 2022 lows. Are they very close to the floor or yet to fully capitulate?

Live Ramelius price back to 2015: http://www.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX:RMS&p=9&t=27
Smack on the red line makes the share price tantalising. There is also an equally tantalising one not inked in at 45c and dare it plunge back below 5c? It looks like our own personal call!

Live gold price back to 2015 in USD: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=PM^XAUUSD&p=9&t=1
Live gold price back to 2015 in AUD: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=PM^XAUAUD&p=9&t=1


----------



## The Triangle (31 October 2022)

Thank you RMS!  This is all I wanted to see (took me until page 19....)  Used to be very common slide to find in the quarterly reports of small-scale miners but over recent years it's been vanishing.    AISC @ $1930 for Q1 which from memory is a significant increase on last year but at least they are treading water and not burning through cash (but they are burning through their resource).  

Anyways, I'm digging but I'm not finding any miners (other than some big ones) which are pumping out the genuine free cash flow yet.


----------



## Telamelo (7 November 2022)

Upcoming catalyst..  Penny Gold Project in WA (high-grade low-cost mine) is currently under development with first ore scheduled in early FY2023 (will improve profitability margin's considerably imo)









						Penny Gold Mine
					

Penny Gold Mine    Location & History   The Penny Gold Mine is located approximately 150km south-east of Ramelius’ Mt Magnet mining and processing operations and approximately 550km north-east of Perth in Western Australia.  The Penny West deposit was discovered in 1990 and mined as a high-grade...



					www.rameliusresources.com.au
				




P.S. RMS finished up strongly today @ 0.805c +6.62%


----------



## divs4ever (7 November 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Upcoming catalyst..  Penny Gold Project in WA (high-grade low-cost mine) is currently under development with first ore scheduled in early FY2023 (will improve profitability margin's considerably imo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was because i took my eye off it last week 

 ( i do hold RMS but had been watching it to add extra )


----------



## Telamelo (9 November 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Upcoming catalyst..  Penny Gold Project in WA (high-grade low-cost mine) is currently under development with first ore scheduled in early FY2023 (will improve profitability margin's considerably imo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*RMS* now @ 0.865c +5.49% (with an open gap @ 0.89c-0.90c to fill)

Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (11 November 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Upcoming catalyst..  Penny Gold Project in WA (high-grade low-cost mine) is currently under development with first ore scheduled in early FY2023 (will improve profitability margin's considerably imo)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Terrific day as RMS finished @ 0.93c +8.77%   

$1+ here we come next week!

Cheers tela


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 November 2022)

Telamelo said:


> Terrific day as RMS finished @ 0.93c +8.77%
> $1+ here we come next week!



 indeed it might ....


----------



## Telamelo (12 November 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> indeed it might ....
> View attachment 149086



Plenty of "open price gaps" on RMS chart to fill  (on our way up)  as follows:

01/06/2022 @ $1.28-$1.305c

02/05/2022 @ $1.475c

14/03/2022 @ $1.60c

22/11/2021 @ $1.735-$1.76c

09/11/2020 @ $2.15-$2.24c


Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (13 November 2022)

The importance of central banks purchasing a record 400 tonnes of gold in the September '22 quarter for an estimated US$20 billion lies in fact the buyers are also the institutions which control the world’s paper currencies.

Central banks are buying Gold at the fastest rate since 1967 which ought to be a reason for investors to think about their position because the institutions which print paper currencies are loading up with something else – the ultimate reserve currency.









						Stars align for gold – the world’s ultimate reserve currency
					

It is never wise for anyone to claim they fully understand what’s driving gold because there are too many competing forces in the market for the metal,




					smallcaps.com.au


----------



## Telamelo (14 November 2022)

RMS - 3yr outlook forecasts stable gold output with lower AISC costs


----------



## Telamelo (23 November 2022)

Broker Consensus for RMS


----------



## Telamelo (24 November 2022)

Broker Ord Minnett buy recommendation with a price target of $1.25


----------



## Telamelo (24 November 2022)

RMS @ 0.865c +5.49%


----------



## Telamelo (24 November 2022)

Telamelo said:


> RMS @ 0.865c +5.49%



bullish signal "confirmed" this evening


----------



## divs4ever (25 November 2022)

curses  , and i bought back into  SHV ( after exiting in 2018 ) instead of adding extra RMS

 i guess time will tell if i was right


----------



## Telamelo (25 November 2022)

divs4ever said:


> curses  , and i bought back into  SHV ( after exiting in 2018 ) instead of adding extra RMS
> 
> i guess time will tell if i was right



Well in hindsight @divs4ever it's always easier to know (good luck with SHV)... but I'd decided to increase my exposure to Gold stocks instead (after bottoming recently) as think Gold is set for a stellar 2023 imo
----------------
Two of Australia’s biggest Gold miners say the “unravelling of cryptocurrency” will add to bullish conditions for Gold in 2023 as it looks to reclaim its status as the world’s standout non-currency store of value.

Worth noting EVN boss Jake Klein told shareholders at the company’s AGM yesterday "the FTX platform's multi-billion dollar crypto collapse reinforced Gold’s place as the superior store of wealth globally.

The recent developments in the crypto space, with significant losses incurred by investors in FTX & other crypto assets, have also reinforced Gold’s worth as a superior storer of value.

Also, the buying of Gold by central banks, a weaker USD, stabilising bond yields, continued geopolitical risk & the unravelling of crypto “currencies” are combining to give renewed support to the Gold price & Gold equities”.


----------



## divs4ever (25 November 2022)

a cryptocurrency  is only  method of exchange , you can't eat it , you can't burn it for  warmth ,  you can't even use it as a tooth filling ( like gold or silver )

 gold is a tangible  item  , which  some people desire  , or considers useful 

HOWEVER the current gold price  is a completely artificial  notion  , until folks start swapping gold( and silver ) for essential goods  it won't have a real  value  ( say one ounce of gold gets you a dairy cow and calf )


----------



## noirua (Saturday at 10:24 AM)

Website: https://www.rameliusresources.com.au/
Projects - https://www.rameliusresources.com.au/#

This share collapsed in price some years back reaching under 5c a share. Then it rocketed upwards in 2018/2019 to --  look at the chart you won't believe it.  The good news is I bought below 5c. The bad news is I jumped out far too early but made a good profit.  Originally my first purchase was at over $1.50 and then it descended to below 5c. So the profit was less than $1,000 in the end - a case of must do better.

Long term live charts - https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^RMS&p=5&t=1


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5ERMS&p=9&t=1


----------

